# Log on Piedra river



## dsteaves (Apr 8, 2005)

As of the 16 April, the log at Eye of the Needle on the Piedra River is still there. Doesn't look like it's coming out anytime soon.


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey dano, looks like you got to it before me. Me and mister steaves got to see the log first hand this weekend. No one we talked to ran eye this weekend. The log is exposed only briefly when the river surges o the upstream side of "birth control" rock. 
Johhny


----------

